# any other baked gamers?



## SugarToke (Sep 5, 2013)

As of now the only gaming console I have for online gaming in my Xbox 360 .. so if you wanna game let me know! Playing with drunk people is getting old


----------



## sunni (Sep 5, 2013)

theres an entire section dedicated to gaming i moved your thread there, we already have an entire thread stickied at the top with a huge list of peoples xbox game tags


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah, you might wanna check out the https://www.rollitup.org/game-up/609085-official-xbox-gamer-tags.html thread.


----------



## rizzlaking (Sep 9, 2013)

you keen for zombies on cod message me


----------



## pghdave420 (Sep 9, 2013)

Lol your on a weed forum.im sure all the gamers here get baked


----------

